# what .asoundrc would make analog and hdmi output the same ?

## brain salad surgery

I would like to use both hdmi and analog at the same time ?

how to copy analog to hdmi ?

I can use each separately by selecting dmix-analog or dmix-digital

as my slave.pcm, but how to use both?

 *Quote:*   

> # ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf
> 
> # ALSA configuration file
> 
> ##### USAGE #####
> ...

 

----------

## chithanh

You mean producing the same sound on two outputs? http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc#Dupe_output_to_multiple_cards

----------

## brain salad surgery

I saw this... tried but it doesn't work.

both devices are on the same card.

Take the time to look at the .asoundrc I posted and

post the .asoundrc I should use following the wiki you gave me...

----------

## PaulBredbury

So where's your "type multi" entry?

It's better to use "code" rather than "quote" tags, so we can see your indentation.

----------

## brain salad surgery

there's no multi entry because it didn't work.

I asked for what it should be,

if not able to help, simply don`t reply

----------

## PaulBredbury

You're quite right - I was most impolite.

Have you tried thumping down hard on the keyboard? Some of the newer models are rage-sensitive.

----------

## brain salad surgery

Sure i did !!   :Laughing: 

It's just been a few times that people do not read posts and are replying things that are not helping on anything !

nothing to do with you, though...

----------

